# A real waste



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Every once in a while when you think you have seen the limit of human....whatever. Someone had put the mower below in a dumpster, it is a selfpropelled six speed, bag is perfect. Probably wouldn't run, look at the second pic for the reason why, worst I have ever seen. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah that's probably the worst I have seen, That looks like it could completely block air flow haha. We live in a throw away society, but it works out for people like you and me.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

wow that was a dirty air cleaner, good for u that u figured it out, and got a free, nearly new lawnmower.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on finding the lawnmower and giving it second life!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have seen a few air filters that looked like that, but never on an almost new Snapper that was thrown away. Snappers are fantastic mowers, you need to charge a little more then $10/hp for that one! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Well? does it run now?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

luckyvision said:


> Well? does it run now?


Like new. Have good one. Geo


----------



## jamison1979 (Dec 13, 2010)

One mans trash is another mans new lawnmower. LOL.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I ran across these two this week, they are not oil soaked like yours was, but dirty enough they would no longer run.










This one came off a Sears mower, customer said, it was running rough so they put in a new plug, then it ran about 10 minutes and started running real slow with no power. That's their new plug in the picture.










This one came out of a really nice Snapper Self Propel mower similar to the one you found. Customer said, "it just quit running, I don't know what's wrong with it" Good thing it quit, it was also out of oil!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to own anything that requires any kind of maintenance, it's a real shame the way some equipment is treated. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed to own anything that requires any kind of maintenance, it's a real shame the way some equipment is treated. Have a good one. Geo


Well if everyone took good care of their equipment, I would be out of job. So I guess it's alright if some people neglect their stuff, as long as they can afford to anyways!!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Well if everyone took good care of their equipment, I would be out of job. So I guess it's alright if some people neglect their stuff, as long as they can afford to anyways!!


Sorry 30yr, I sure wouldn't want you to go hungry so I change my statement to mean only those folks outside of central Texas. Have a good one. Geo


----------

